# The TBT Pok



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

*What is this "league"?:* It's a league that's kind of like the in-game Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Hell yus, Bugs up in dis beast.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks really fun! ^^

I'm interested in being a gym leader, but it might take a while to get a team together (I'm a slow trainer). >__< How long would I have?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Looks really fun! ^^
> 
> I'm interested in being a gym leader, but it might take a while to get a team together (I'm a slow trainer). >__< How long would I have?


A week to 2 weeks, it will be fast knowing that we aren't using EV trained pokemon.  If we were to EV train that would take like a month and one week.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

I could be a Psychic Leader, I'd need some time to sort since My team is CURRENTLY:

Slowbro
Slowking
Mewtwo -not allowed-
Latios -not allowed-
Kadabra
Gengar (as the throw off)

I'll sort out the two legendaries if accepted. And i can make my own badge.
BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a really slow trainer. <=T But I might be able to do it.

Maybe I could let you know later on if I think I could make it?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

Um, how will you know if our pokemon are EV trained?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Um, how will you know if our pokemon are EV trained?


Being honest ;D .  But seriously, the gym leaders aren't going to be using EV trained Pokemon so I think it's not fair.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, honesty, no one has that anymore....

Alright, I challenge one of you later without EV trained pokemon.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It probably can't be today since mostly the Gym Leaders are planning out their team.


----------



## John102 (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fine, I'll do it when I finish up Heart Gold....I started it like two days ago =0(I'd been soft resting for a shiny totodile a week prior to that)


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

One Question.

Does the Game Automatically down levels to 50 or must they be 50 already?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> One Question.
> 
> Does the Game Automatically down levels to 50 or must they be 50 already?


It brings them up/down to Level 50.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

Although i'm not sure I can be available to battle at all times....
Also team not done.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 11, 2010)

I have no idea if Fire gym is taken yet.  If not, I'd like to apply for it.  And don't deny me because lolnoob.  You should know who this is.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll go for a Gym. I'll edit this to see which one I pick.

Can I be a multi-type Gym Leader? D:
I don't want to use just one type of Pokemon.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

Well I'm the steel gym leader, just to let ya'll know.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

Could I be in this Niko? I could work on my stuff in my free time which I have waaay too much of.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Could I be in this Niko? I could work on my stuff in my free time which I have waaay too much of.


Sure, but what type would you think of being?

@Professor Falken (sp?): Andy has the Fire Type gym, and I think I know who you are  .


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'll go for a Gym. I'll edit this to see which one I pick.
> 
> Can I be a multi-type Gym Leader? D:
> I don't want to use just one type of Pokemon.


I'll make an exception and let any gym leader use at least 1 Pokemon that isn't in their type range, but there isn't an multi-type gym.  I'm thinking of Multi-Type for like the E4.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, ok then.  Is fighting gym taken yet?  I'd like to be that if it isn't.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

The Fire gym is taken by me.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about me? :c


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, I think I'll take a Normal Gym.
Is there a limit on the number of Pokemon?


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

Ummmm, what types are still open?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're in dude.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok, gyms that are in:

TravisTouchdown: Normal (btw 6 or 5 Pokemon please at most.
Mega: Ghost
and Prof. Falken: Fighting.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

Can I have a dark type gym with the exception of one pokemon *Like you told travis he could have*


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Can I have a dark type gym with the exception of one pokemon *Like you told travis he could have*


Sure, the exceptions apply to all gym leaders if they want to use it  .

Btw I'm bumping up the gym count to 12.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool *dark + dragon = >:3*


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 11, 2010)

You forgot to note that my Team is not ready. It won't be ready for a while actually, i'm going to have to get Soul Silver and beat it first, then i'm moving all my Pokemon from Pearl over, then I should be ready.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

Am I in?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> You forgot to note that my Team is not ready. It won't be ready for a while actually, i'm going to have to get Soul Silver and beat it first, then i'm moving all my Pokemon from Pearl over, then I should be ready.


Don't worry, gym leaders that have an [X] next to them on the first post means they're ready to battle, and you don't have one  .

@K.K. Slider: Yes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 11, 2010)

AWESOME


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Also, I'm going to call my team now. As I am the fire Gym, I shall have:
Houndoom, Arcanine, Ninetails, Magmortar and 2 Rapidashes. (Signiture Pokemon being Rapidash)


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

My team will be, Yanegma, Scyther, Pinsir, Heracross, Forrettress, and Beedrill.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2010)

So nobody takes any, my team is:

Skarmory, Metagross, Aggron, Steelix, Forettress, and something else


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 11, 2010)

My ultimate fighting dream team is ready:
Hariyama, Primeape, Hitmonchan, Heracross, Gallade, and Toxicroak.  

It's gonna take me awhile to assemble them all.  I have to do some Diamond transfers and whatnot.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

Im just gunna battle the gyms, seeing as i dont think im leader material....


----------



## Elliot (Apr 11, 2010)

Wait so all my pokemon should be up to level 50? Or they  must all be level 50? :S 
If up to level 50, Count me in : D


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 11, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Wait so all my pokemon should be up to level 50? Or they  must all be level 50? :S
> If up to level 50, Count me in : D


The game will make them level 50


----------



## Elliot (Apr 11, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. Thanks!, Count me in!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Gym are you planning on becoming?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm. I guess Psychic. : D


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

I was gonna make one of these :c

I haz can be gym leader?


Muffedit: wait, has water been taken yet?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I was gonna make one of these :c
> 
> I haz can be gym leader?


What gym do ya want?


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If water is still available then I'll take that. If not, then maybe Ghost? Or Poison.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, no and no.
All taken, sorry.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well what else is there? D;


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

Electric, Grass, Ice, Rock, Ground, Flying are all available, might be missing one other one, but I think that's it.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Electric, Grass, Ice, Rock, Ground, Flying are all available, might be missing one other one, but I think that's it.


I'll go with Ground I guess.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 11, 2010)

As a gym leader, can you have same pokemon? : D
---
I like this idea. by the way, Great idea : D


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 11, 2010)

awww, no EV trained.

But if nobody has called flying, I CALL IT! I'll get a team really quickly if theres no EV trained/IV hunting.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> As a gym leader, can you have same pokemon? : D
> ---
> I like this idea. by the way, Great idea : D


A few that mix over types can yeah, but try not to.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> awww, no EV trained.
> 
> But if nobody has called flying, I CALL IT! I'll get a team really quickly if theres no EV trained/IV hunting.


I don't care about IVs as much, and sure you could be flying .  I'm going to bump it up to 13 gym leaders since I didn't get to your 3 requests to be gym leaders.

So Elly (not sure what his type is :S )
and Muffun (Ground)


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elly wanted Psychic.


----------



## random guy (Apr 11, 2010)

If it is not too late can I be grass?


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 11, 2010)

Is ice still available? ^^


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Is ice still available? ^^


I believe so.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

Yep, Ice is available. 

Sorry Random Guy, but Ron _did_ post first about being a gym leader, but she wasn't sure.


----------



## random guy (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh ok then.


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Can we use Pokemon that aren't our type, but can be perceived as our type? (ex. Gengar used by Karen, a Dark-type trainer.)


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

My team will be as follows:
Crobat
Nidoking (Signature)
Toxicroak
Tentacruel
Weezing
and Gengar

@Muffun: Yes, that would be acceptable.  Just as long as there's 3 or 4 pokemon that apply to your type.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Just wanna make sure, and so everyone knows...Us Gym leaders can battle against other Gym leaders for their badges right?
AND we don't have to use our Gym team for these battles.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 11, 2010)

Is Water taken?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Just wanna make sure, and so everyone knows...Us Gym leaders can battle against other Gym leaders for their badges right?
> AND we don't have to use our Gym team for these battles.


Yes, and we can use any team you want to use  .


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Is Water taken?


Yeah.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Dragon?


----------



## muffun (Apr 11, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there are any spaces left actually.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If there are any new gym spots to be filled, Niko, could you let me know please?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

Working on building my team up, can't wait to really start this.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

I've finished gathering all the Pokemon, now I just need to raise them to >50.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I've finished gathering all the Pokemon, now I just need to raise them to >50.


When playing online it will bump them up/down to 50. 
Still, I'd train them too as best you can. (Just not EV)


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 12, 2010)

Every spot gets taken when I'm asleep, of course. 

I'll throw some non-EV trained pokemon together for this. This'll be a nice chance to use some pokemon I wouldn't normally get to use.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll look forward to ripping you all apart.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 12, 2010)

If there's any spaces I'll join. I'll start making a team now. Ooh, Rock's not taken. I'll be a rock gym leader, if that's okay.


----------



## Josh (Apr 12, 2010)

Nice Idea.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

When you guys are done, I'm looking forward to taking you all on.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 12, 2010)

Is 100x100 good for a badge?

EDIT: I made a 40x40 one. I present you, the Mundane Badge.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 12, 2010)

D:

I'm always late for things >_<


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 12, 2010)

I want to be rock gym leader, but I need to fix the wifi. I can battle on Pokemon battle revelution.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> If there's any spaces I'll join. I'll start making a team now. Ooh, Rock's not taken. I'll be a rock gym leader, if that's okay.


No, all the Gym's are accounted for. We're not having one for each type, just a little more than is normally in place.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 12, 2010)

I just had a idea. Can't we have like regions? Like all the regions have different gym leaders and (maybe) Elite 4? That way, those who couldn't get int one region can join another one.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 12, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> I just had a idea. Can't we have like regions? Like all the regions have different gym leaders and (maybe) Elite 4? That way, those who couldn't get int one region can join another one.


Then we'd have 30+ gym leaders and no challengers.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 12, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be enough with two regions D:


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OR, if we just split up what we have. Like Silver is saying, we don't want to end up having everyone being a gym leader and no challengers. I think what we have now is more than enough.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Maybe if people are desperate to be leaders, they can take the place of say the leader who loses the most after 2 months or something.
I dunno, I'm happy being a Challenger/Member of the E4 if I get to be.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm happy to be a challenger. Sounds more fun.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 12, 2010)

Ummm, does anyone have any recommendations *I may have misspelled that >.>* for people who could make my badge?


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I needed to evolve five of them. :l

Anyway, almost done training, should be available for battle before or around 4:30 EST.


----------



## Josh (Apr 12, 2010)

I can make a badge, PM me if you want one.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

Any gym leaders ready yet?


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Any gym leaders ready yet?


Almost, gimme about an hour or so.


----------



## easpa (Apr 12, 2010)

I would, but I can only battle on PBR. :/


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okiedokie. I'll challenge you then.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

All right, I'm officially ready for battle!






Winners will receive the Faultline Badge.

Any and all challengers, PM me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> All right, I'm officially ready for battle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I think I'll have to take you up on that offer then. o:


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

@TravisTouchdown: I don't care about the badge size, just keep it under 100x100.

@Pachireeko: Some gym leaders (like me) have PBR, so no need to worry  .


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. 

However Heartfout is battling me first, since he'd already reserved a spot.


----------



## Josh (Apr 12, 2010)

Poe Salesman said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Free of charge.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

@Josh. Thanks, I might send you a badge request later.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Quick question, all Pokemon under level 50 are raised to level 50 in the battle?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Quick question, all Pokemon under level 50 are raised to level 50 in the battle?


Yes, I'm 99% sure they do  .


----------



## Elliot (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Quick question, all Pokemon under level 50 are raised to level 50 in the battle?


100% Sure. Me and MrCrazyDavis battled today, and they raised to level 50.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.

































Challenge me NAO


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 12, 2010)

Are there any gym leader or elite 4 spots available?


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

My wifi connection isn't working for some reason....


----------



## Robin (Apr 12, 2010)

Good Luck doing this guys. I've don this before at another forum, and it was great fun for a couple of months.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> My wifi connection isn't working for some reason....


Hm, all right then. PM me when you can get it to work.

@HeartGold: No.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @TravisTouchdown: I don't care about the badge size, just keep it under 100x100.
> 
> @Pachireeko: Some gym leaders (like me) have PBR, so no need to worry  .


Awesome. I can record any PBR matches I have.

I'll prepare my team tomorrow.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mean I can challenge you until it gets to working then? o:


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. n_n


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Legendaries allowed?


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Legendaries allowed?


No.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Just had a battle with Tom, good game!

Record: 1 win, 0 loss


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2010)

Rage, rage against the dying of the light. D:

But uhh, wtf. Cacturne isn't ground. 

EDIT: Yeah, great game. Here I was thinking I'd be facing the routine ground types. Gonna have to revise my team the next time I challenge you.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Rage, rage against the dying of the light. D:
> 
> But uhh, wtf. Cacturne isn't ground.


They don't all have to be one type you know. Just the majority has to be Ground.

And it has Sand Veil! 8D

Muffedit: They also have to be similar to the type your using. Like, Sudowoodo is similar to a Ground type.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

RAGH WHAT THE F IS WRONG I'M GETTING ABOUT 16 DIFFERENT BLOODY ERROR MESSAGES RAWWWGH!

Okay, I'm calm.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> RAGH WHAT THE F IS WRONG I'M GETTING ABOUT 16 DIFFERENT BLOODY ERROR MESSAGES RAWWWGH!
> 
> Okay, I'm calm.


Tried hosting the match yourself? That's what I had to do.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the problem is he can't access WiFi at all...


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 12, 2010)

Okay, that's better! I'll PM my details to you Muffun


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Okay, that's better! I'll PM my details to you Muffun


Great! Just remember no legendaries and/or EV trained Pokemon.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> *Are EV trained Pok*


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *Are EV trained Pok*


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *Are EV trained Pok*


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, thanks! Flying has the BEST diversity.

My team planned out:
Crobat, Salamence, Scyther, Staraptor, Honchkrow, Gyarados


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Look, the majority of us here prefer non-EV trained. It's not changing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

It's just generally unfair because loads of people dont take the time to EV train. Doesnt really matter, just train some pokemon real quick to lv 60.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> It's just generally unfair because loads of people dont take the time to EV train. Doesnt really matter, just train some pokemon real quick to lv 60.


Then those "loads of people" don't deserve to have the advantage of having EV trained Pok


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (Apr 12, 2010)

Alright I beat the ground gym, how do I receive my badge?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Alright I beat the ground gym, how do I receive my badge?


oh you get badges? kool beens.
Also is there an ice gym because I'll get raped by it.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there is.

Also, to do with the gym badges. I think someone should get these made up before really starting any challenges. I know some have gone ahead, but to head the badges ready to hand out would be a better idea.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Josh is making badges for free, he made mine.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, the badge is in my sig.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

I need to do some team revisions so no challenges for a bit.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah right, awesome. I'll send him a PM for tomorrow.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 12, 2010)

My team is almost ready! Just a few more training sessions.




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> If someone chooses to put the time and effort into training their Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said anything about an EV trained only league. People can use untrained Pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > If someone chooses to put the time and effort into training their Pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

please add me as flying type gym already. Dont want to act needy, but I wanna battle someone. I just need to train a dragonite and honchkrow and I'll be done with my team.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> please add me as flying type gym already. Dont want to act needy, but I wanna battle someone. I just need to train a dragonite and honchkrow and I'll be done with my team.


Umm, I think the league limit has been reached.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was reached quite about eight or nine pages back.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut niko said he'd add me like on pg 5.


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, but you don't appear to be on the list. I remember somewhere in here he said he'd bump it to 13 gym leaders. o:


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh alright
preasepreasepreaseprease


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't. I EV train all of my Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can join my league if I make one.


----------



## Nic (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 12, 2010)

There's no way I could EV train even one Pokemon.
Too impatient.
I hate grinding.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

If you're wondering why I'm not using EV trained Pokemon is that it's because many people here don't even know how it works, and it's a bit complicated to tell them how to EV Train.  Besides, I think it's unfair to win against someone who doesn't understand EV training.  I also personally do not like EV training, it just takes a lot of time and becomes annoying.  I EV train my Pokemon, but I thought it would be nice to use some non-EV trained Pokemon to kind of familiar with that type of Pokemon (I don't like EV training Pokemon that I don't know how to use properly.)  I'm not being rude or anything, but I just personally think that EV training Pokemon for this kind of league is just a pain in the butt.  I would certainly do an EV League at a forum that's actually based around Pokemon, and not one where some people don't even know what EV means.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you seriously just say that?
You copied the progress thread for HG/SS, now you want to copy this?
God Dammit Tye... quit *censored.4.1* about everything. Seriously!


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

sorry to interrupt EV training argument, but am I flying type gym leader?  :veryhappy:


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> sorry to interrupt EV training argument, but am I flying type gym leader?  :veryhappy:


I'll add you as the 14th gym, since you're so interested in this  .


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we get 16 we should split it into two different leagues.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking about doing  .


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16 seems to be fair, especially since the Gym Leaders are going to face each other anyways.


----------



## Phil (Apr 12, 2010)

If you're taking more gym leaders.
Can I join in. 
Gym leader for dragon type


----------



## random guy (Apr 12, 2010)

If there is going to be more can I be grass then?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> If you're taking more gym leaders.
> Can I join in.
> Gym leader for dragon type


Sure,  .

@Random Guy: Sure thing  .


----------



## Phil (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Niko


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

So I take it with the regions, it'll be an 8-8 split.
Made up regions right? (Seen as this if just for TBT) Also, do we get to pick or will you just assign everyone to a region?


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> So I take it with the regions, it'll be an 8-8 split.
> Made up regions right? (Seen as this if just for TBT) Also, do we get to pick or will you just assign everyone to a region?


You can pick either Johto or Kanto  .


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 12, 2010)

Just checking off my list of acquired Pokemon.  I'll be gone most of the time on weekdays, folks.  So the best time to hit me up would probably be on a Saturday or Sunday.

Hariyama (getting a makuhita on wednesday because of Hoenn sound on the radio)
Primeape (caught mankey today.  currently training)
Hitmonchan (training tyrogue to make sure i get the the right stats for a hitmonchan)
Heracross (all set and ready to go)
Gallade (nowhere close.  must transfer from diamond)
Toxicroak (same as gallade)


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> There's no way I could EV train even one Pokemon.
> Too impatient.
> I hate grinding.


What do you do after you beat the game?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the last time, my HG/SS thread is different. >_> And I don't _want_ to start my own league, I _have_ to if I want to be able to participate in any online league here, since I'm forbidden from entering this one. I'd rather just join this one, but because I can't, I have no other choice.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it down and play another game.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 12, 2010)

I WOULD TOATALLY JOIN!!! But because of my stupid internet not working with ds wifi I cant play online


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I could let you be able to face the league with EV trained Pokemon, but you'll probably win.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course I'd probably win, lol. Most people would, EV trained or not, since they know what Type of Pok


----------



## m12 (Apr 12, 2010)

This seems fun. If the idea of 2 gym regions catches on, may I request to be a leader? I'd like to be a more different "roulette" type leader, with my types being random each battle.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 12, 2010)

Can we please just say how it's gonna be and not argue about it anymore?

This issue needs to end.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Personally, I say no EV trained Gym leaders. I mean, it all comes down to whose telling the truth or not.
And anyway, it's not like gym leaders are never beat in game.


----------



## Phil (Apr 12, 2010)

This is the team I'll be using Gyarados, Flygon, Salamence, Garchomp, Dragonite(2) if not a Dragonair. 
Dragon gym leader 
Need to evolve Flygon and Salamence then transfer to pal park. Will add my Fc later in my sig.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Personally, I say no EV trained Gym leaders. I mean, it all comes down to whose telling the truth or not.
> And anyway, it's not like gym leaders are never beat in game.


But that's the problem; how would you even be able to tell if someone had EV trained Pok


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words words


Sounds about right.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 12, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what EV training is and how it works, I just prefer not to do it.
And so do alot of people, with that we've said no to EV trained. Or at least for the Gym leaders. 
Further more, you're the one to be stubborn about this; Silver, someone else who EV trains has accepted this, as he understands how highly overpowered they can get and has decided to use others of his Pokemon.

Ok, whatever... Niko has said you can use your EV trained bunch, but you're not being a Gym leader.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 12, 2010)

I'll either use my normal team.

OR ULTRA TANK STRATEGY

Aggron that knows Protect, Protect, Earthquak, and Baton Pass

The rest of the team are Voltorbs that know self-destruct.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 12, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'll either use my normal team.
> 
> OR ULTRA TANK STRATEGY
> 
> ...


Aggron uses the voltorbs as grenades.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 12, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VOLTORB IN DA HOLE!!!!!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh wow, really? Tye's getting an exception?
I mad. Once I get my team ready, I challenge Tye to an account deletion battle.
EDIT: Rules are: loser leaves TBT for good, with their account disabled.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow, really? Tye's getting an exception?
> I mad. Once I get my team ready, I challenge Tye to an account deletion battle.
> EDIT: Rules are: loser leaves TBT for good, with their account disabled.


Yeah, don't think I'm gonna accept those conditions. =P


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You talked all big about EV training your Pokemon and putting work into them. Put your money where your mouth is. Show me how superior your Pokemon are through an account deletion battle. If you don't, you're showing everyone here that you're just a scared Quilava humping douche who cries when he can't get what he wants.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well trained as my Pok


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright then.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lolmao...Travis, your gunna be SOOOOOOOOOOO fun to beat.
i can fight now, but not after


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 13, 2010)

Why doesn't everyone just shut up and get back on topic? Anyway, I'd be glad to fight any of the leaders when they're ready.

@Sanji - Your team down there uses legendaries, so I'm not surprised you'd have a higher chance of winning.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Why doesn't everyone just shut up and get back on topic? Anyway, I'd be glad to fight any of the leaders when they're ready.


IF you learnt how to read. 
Tye+Travis were on topic.

and card team is wrong.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they were on about EV training and a battle for account deletion. I can read, thanks for the input. And your team, mmkay.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New card with updated team.
(yellow spots mean shiny)


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two legendaries?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So What?


----------



## easpa (Apr 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @TravisTouchdown: I don't care about the badge size, just keep it under 100x100.
> 
> @Pachireeko: Some gym leaders (like me) have PBR, so no need to worry  .


Really? Cool.

So, can I be a challenger?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Oh wow, really? Tye's getting an exception?
> I mad. Once I get my team ready, I challenge Tye to an account deletion battle.
> EDIT: Rules are: loser leaves TBT for good, with their account disabled.


Haha. Nice.

But on topic, Tye isn't getting an exception here, it's a new rule that's been decided that applies to everyone.

Niko decided that while Gym Leaders aren't allowed to EV Train Pokemon, people that face Gym leaders are permitted to do so, so basically the rules go:

Gym Leaders fighting against challengers: No EV trained Pokemon are allowed.

Challengers (including Gym leaders wishing to challenge another person's Gym): EV Trained Pokemon are allowed.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Some of us have lives outside of TBT so we don't have the time or patience to EV Train.


Yes, I have no life because I put effort into a game. Zero respect for you. 




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Of course I'd probably win, lol. Most people would, EV trained or not, since they know what Type of Pok


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that rule established before or after Tye became butthurt?

@Sanji: Oh no, I'm scared of losing a battle from someone using the most cookie cutter Pokemon there is.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Any gym leaders currently ready to battle? My wifi is finally back to normal...I think.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the normal gym?

Expect Lucario or Breloom.


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2010)

Done Phil's badge.







Done Andy's badge.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 13, 2010)

I asked before random guy to be grass leader.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

Grinding against the E4 is slower than I remember it being.

On a side note, the pro Japanese players are all over PBR random wifi. I got some excellent battles, even though I was playing OU/UU vs Ubers. I got some nice predictions and I'm on top of the world now.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No as in we can't use them when we fight, or no as in we can't use them as gym leaders?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No to either.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. So what do we get for winning?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey, Can I sign up for the sixteenth all-around gym? 

EDIT: Ack, sorry for the dp.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badges.


----------



## Phil (Apr 13, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Done Phil's badge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh


----------



## Hiro (Apr 13, 2010)

Ooh, can i sign up as the last gym leader? Can you have mixed types? Like Fire/Water?


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2010)

By the way, I'm going to make a badge case for all of the trainers.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Two questions. Any gym leaders on and ready to battle, and does the lvl 50 online battle bump your pokemon up to level 50 as well as down?


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Two questions. Any gym leaders on and ready to battle, and does the lvl 50 online battle bump your pokemon up to level 50 as well as down?


Yes, and yes.

I believe we've already registered each other...?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

I should be ready to start accepting challengers tonight.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That we have. I shall just get my team together....okay, going down.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great.

I guess you got your WiFi sorted out?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

I have one pokemon of my team ready.

Must work faster D:


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, think so. (This is where it stops working again, but who cares.)


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

That prediction I made about it not working? IT CAME BLOODY TRUE. I AM ANNOY.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

So who is going to be the sixteenth gym leader? If no one else can, I can. I already have two teams assembled.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So who is going to be the sixteenth gym leader? If no one else can, I can. I already have two teams assembled.


It's Niko's choice, just wait. Others have asked before you... so.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine, I'm just asking.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

If anyone wants to battle me, I'm all for it.

5371-2603-3842


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> If anyone wants to battle me, I'm all for it.
> 
> 5371-2603-3842


I'll battle you I guess after I get back.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I've got you registered already.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Found the reason: my firewall is blocking out going data. Ho hum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, and you're the ground Leader? Does that mean rock pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Found the reason: my firewall is blocking out going data. Ho hum.


Derp.

So can you disable it and try it again?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't disable the actual firewall from my laptop, I don't think, as it's in the house modem, but I'm going to see if there's anyway around it. IT could take a while, so don't bother waiting for me.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All right then. Let me know if you can get it fixed. 

@Bacon Boy: We can battle now if you're ready.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to start anything yet because I have to take my dog to the vet in a couple of minutes.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmkay then. Just let me know when you get a chance.

Hope your dog feels better. (unless it's just a check-up, otherwise tell your dog I said hi. :L)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When we do, voice chat on or off?


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off, please. 

If that's alright with you.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

My team is now assembled.
I wont take challengers for the moment, I'll wait and see how things go here first.
BUT... if you are able to best me, you will earn yourself the Fireball! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





See you out there.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

I believe I may have done it! Want to try again Muffun?


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> I believe I may have done it! Want to try again Muffun?


Sure. I'll be right in, let me just switch out a few items.


----------



## random guy (Apr 13, 2010)

@Fillfall
Look through the thread I asked to be the grass leader before you and I asked first when he opened more spots.
@Silverstorms
Rain dance sweep i'll have to check it out but I feel ice are more of a threat to my team anyways.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Heartfout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KICK HER ASS HEARTFOUT!!!!


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a guy, buddy.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Settle down Sanji.

It'll be a nice, friendly battle with my fairly odd team of Pokemon I've decided I'm going to use for this challenge.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the one i beat.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 13, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> @Fillfall
> Look through the thread I asked to be the grass leader before you and I asked first when he opened more spots.
> @Silverstorms
> Rain dance sweep i'll have to check it out but I feel ice are more of a threat to my team anyways.


Swift Swim Ludicolo, Weather Ball Roserade, no weakness to fire, it could work out quite nicely.

But I'm shouldn't be telling you how to run your gym.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, this looks like fun ...

Too bad my Wi-Fi USB Connector broke ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides who ever loses will just make an alt. >_>


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I certainly won't, and I guarantee that.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if Tye were to agree to battle you with those conditions, the staff would never disable an account over a Pokemon match, so this is a waste of time.

Also this thread is all about friendly matches, there won't be any sort of stakes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

Wish i could get my WiFi working....


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Wish i could get my WiFi working....


Same here.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what to do at this point...

You could try moving closer to your router, maybe?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

Heartfout said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do it when your 'rents are asleep, i managed to get online then, and sit next to where i was sleeping you get 1/2 bars.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I am going to open my Gym doors, challenger welcome.
Send me a PM to make sure I get it. And I will get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## muffun (Apr 13, 2010)

Just had a battle with Andy, good game!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Just had a battle with Andy, good game!


And with that, I present you... the Fireball badge.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like the last leader is Electric. I could be the 16th gym leader, if everyone doesn't mind.


----------



## Nic (Apr 13, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niko, don't know if anybody said this but if you're going to do 16 gyms, it be cool if you make one 8 team and another 8 a team and make it sort of like a tournament to see who's side is better.


----------



## Phil (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm ready to take on challengers just send me a pm with you fc.
My fc is on my sig.
Draco Badge


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

just thinking, there could be a non type orientated gym, because Blue's gym had no type specification.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> just thinking, there could be a non type orientated gym, because Blue's gym had no type specification.


Yes, but that's just like taking a battle online anyway. Where you'd try and play to all type advantages.
Sure Blue had it, but blue doesn't have any real smarts about him.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm almost done setting up my team, I just need my badge which I just sent a request to josh for. and one more... special >.>      <.< pokemon *non-legendary I asure you...*


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was still champion!....Maybe for a small amount of time given. But he IS cool.

Might challenge this next time im at my grandparents.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being champion is completely different. As then, the champion has come through the Elite Four, so they would need to be ready for all types.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2010)

Should there be gym trainers? You know, trainers who use the same type as the leader but are not as good?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Congrats to Waluigi, earning them the Fireball badge!


----------



## Sully (Apr 13, 2010)

You guys need some more strict rules, like item clauses, no OHKO moves like Guillotine, and no Ubers.
Also, some Legendaries are acceptable like Zapdos since the stats aren't as jacked up so high as you'd imagine. Mainly the trio Pokemon in games.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 13, 2010)

I present the Mundane Badge to Waluigi


----------



## Fontana (Apr 13, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I present the Mundane Badge to Waluigi


Thanks Travis, great battle.  ^_^


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm going to add some rules a few people recommended to me (cough AndyB, Solgineer cough)

1. No OHKO moves (such as Sheer Cold)
2. Typical Clauses (Burn, Sleep, Paralysis, Poison) (this means you can't put more then one status effect on any active Pokemon on the other team.  Burn Clause can be used more then once if the Pokemon faints that was burned.
3. No using specific EV trained Pokemon.  Now I know I originally let challengers use EV trained Pokemon, but some gym trainers messaged me saying they didn't really get a chance to shine in the battle.
4.  Destiny Bond may only be used ONCE.  It's a fairly cheap move and is just plain annoying, but it can be used once.
5.  No Uber Pokemon.  This means Pokemon with ridiculous base stats and moves.  Some examples are Arceus, Wobbufett, Groundon, Garchomp, and some more legendaries.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 13, 2010)

> 4. Destiny Bond may only be used ONCE. It's a fairly cheap move and is just plain annoying, but it can be used once.


there goes my strategy
kfljdaslkfjasldkfjlskdfjsd;


----------



## Phil (Apr 13, 2010)

I present Waluigi with the Draco badge


----------



## Fontana (Apr 13, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> I present Waluigi with the Draco badge


Thanks Phil. ^_^


----------



## SockHead (Apr 13, 2010)

Waluigi doing work!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 13, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks like you wanna be the very best! 

Like no one ever was.. >D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

Well done to TT, put up a good fight, but he had my 'Dashes beat.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 14, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> 2. Typical Clauses (Burn, Sleep, Paralysis, Poison) (this means you can't put more then one status effect on any active Pokemon on the other team.  Burn Clause can be used more then once if the Pokemon faints that was burned.


My team was based on status  :gyroidconfused: 

Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 14, 2010)

Does that mean no Dragonite?


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 14, 2010)

List of banned pokemon:
Arceus  	 
Darkrai 	
Deoxys 	
Deoxys-A 	
Deoxys-D 	
Deoxys-S 	
Dialga 	
Garchomp 
Giratina 	
Giratina-O 	
Groudon 	
Ho-Oh 	
Kyogre 	
Latios 	
Lugia 	
Manaphy 	
Mew 	
Mewtwo 	
Palkia 	
Rayquaza 	
Shaymin-S 
Wobbuffet 	
Wynaut


----------



## Marcus (Apr 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> List of banned pokemon:
> Arceus
> Darkrai
> Deoxys
> ...


Lol why Wobbuffest? It's shocking.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 14, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of Shadow Tag, Encore and Tickle. I could Encore your wall as it recovers it's health, then either switch out to anything and get a free turn to do whatever I want or use Tickle on it until it's -6 in Defense, then switch into Weavile/Tyranitar and OHKO with Pursuit.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 14, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Ooh, can i sign up as the last gym leader? Can you have mixed types? Like Fire/Water?


^


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 14, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot about Counter and Mirror Coat.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job to Andy, Whooped me ;-;
I demand a re-re-match D:<






I totally forgot to add, I'm open for challenges.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Aight, Muffin, today I'll be able to battle you.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> I want to be rock gym leader, but I need to fix the wifi. I can battle on Pokemon battle revelution.


Then im going to be the 16th gym leader because I asked on
Page9


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

I like the Elite 4 Idea.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock is taken, and your WiFi isn't fixed.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that it didn't worked on the dsi. I didn't said anything about the wii.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everyone has PBR though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Good job to Andy, Whooped me ;-;
> I demand a re-re-match D:<
> 
> 
> ...


Everytime I see that badge, TWEWY comes to mind. 

Why Travis, why?


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 14, 2010)

No, but we can also use the pokemon battle simulator (link on smogon university's web page). And it isn't so many people with hg/ss either. Im going to have battles on hg/ss when I get the internet to work and when im at hotspots.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Fillfall said:
			
		

> No, but we can also use the pokemon battle simulator (]True, not everyone has HG/SS. But they might own the other Pokemon DS games like D/P/Pt.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

I present Aaron (TravisTouchdown) with Draco Badge


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> I present Aaron (TravisTouchdown) with Draco Badge


Why thank you. Battle was awesome <3


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, so close though D;
Awesome battle


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TravisTouchdown, I just love your normal type team!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you :3


----------



## muffun (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone want to battle me? I'm available for now. 

/desperate


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Does anyone want to battle me? I'm available for now.
> 
> /desperate


*raises hand* I'm ready!

VC please?


----------



## muffun (Apr 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmkay.

Er, I have laryngitis atm from the school play (let's just say I have a LOT of lines.). However, I'll surely do it, but I won't be able to talk back to you. ._.;


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

everyone add me. my missle launch code is 1345-6745-4535-9845


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

David said:
			
		

> everyone add me. my asylum cell number is 1345-6745-4535-9845


Gosh david, go away.


----------



## David (Apr 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> David said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well thats how you add your friends isnt it? a whole nuclear missile launch code for each game. :S plus the original console.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

accepting challenges! (I'm flying type leader)
I'm using a temporary team, but I just want to play now.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> accepting challenges! (I'm flying type leader)
> I'm using a temporary team, but I just want to play now.


Where's you badge ;o?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhh... *goes to check*


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> accepting challenges! (I'm flying type leader)
> I'm using a temporary team, but I just want to play now.


Whats your FC i'll take you on a challenge ;D


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


alright, but we'll have to play with my platinum. I'm not done with SS.

Fc: 2922-8909-1015

And I dont know where to find my badge, but I'll note that you beat me. D:


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because it's circular >


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you suggest a badge to someone?
So they can make you one


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I can make one for you if you want.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, that would be great!


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I added you, waiting in the WiFi room :O


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


connecting to wifi...
sorry, i had to assemble my team


----------



## random guy (Apr 14, 2010)

Requested a badge so I should have it soon and I have my team just have to train them up alot.


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its ok, good luck :O


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 14, 2010)

Why are there so many gym leaders now?  Are there even any trainers left?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright Mikey, your going down next.


----------



## Pokeman (Apr 14, 2010)

are the gym leaders takin up?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

alright, GGz Phil. Maybe it was your pokemon, but all my pokemon are level 70ish meaning they had maximum EVs i think.


----------



## muffun (Apr 14, 2010)

pokeboy said:
			
		

> are the gym leaders takin up?


Yerp.


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> alright, GGz Phil. Maybe it was your pokemon, but all my pokemon are level 70ish meaning they had maximum EVs i think.


yeah, good game though


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

Here ya go Mikey






```
[IMG]http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k208/boney_dude56/wingbadge.png[/IMG]
```

I'll resize it. It's too hideous.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Gonna ask if any of the leaders want to help me too.


----------



## Phil (Apr 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Gonna ask if any of the leaders want to help me too.


Help on?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here ya go Mikey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, great! can I make it any smaller though to match all the other badges?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here ya go Mikey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes! The P wing! <3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 14, 2010)

Alright well... I might not be able to participate in the league...
My Wifi Adapter won't work, I might have to buy a new one before I can do anything...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you can re-size it.
I can't re-size for crap. It made it look more hideous.

EDIT: LOL, ANDY CAUGHT ON.
I bet you you don't know what was the base for my badge >_>


----------



## muffun (Apr 14, 2010)

Y'know, now that I'm using Ground types, I *really* like them. So versatile. :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7352710/1/#new


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Sean, I present to you the (temporary) Flying Badge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I KNOW YOU EV TRAINED THAT ELECTIVIRE! GGz.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Sean, I present to you the (temporary) Flying Badge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I don't even know how to EV train. lol. I got it from the PBR shop.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O
How was your electivire faster than my staraptor? ONE REASON: HAXXXX


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








????


----------



## Fontana (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What speed does your Staraptor have?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno
olololol, mebbe it has some weird nature.
its fine, i dont really care


----------



## Fontana (Apr 14, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Electivire has an Adamant Nature and his characteristic is that he likes to run. I'm pretty sure that has something to do with his speed. But anyway, it doesn't matter. ;D


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, unfortunately it seems I have to drop out of being a Gym Leader, the internet access point I have is incompatible with my DS, which means I'll have to buy a WFC adapter so I can go online, which I can get in about a month.

Under these circumstances, I think it is unreasonable for me to ask to be a gym leader, so for now, I'm out of this. Anyone who wishes to take my spot has my consent.

I'm not totally going to be out of the action though, I look forward to facing all of you in about a month and trying to earn your badges.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 14, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Well, unfortunately it seems I have to drop out of being a Gym Leader, the internet access point I have is incompatible with my DS, which means I'll have to buy a WFC adapter so I can go online, which I can get in about a month.
> 
> Under these circumstances, I think it is unreasonable for me to ask to be a gym leader, so for now, I'm out of this. Anyone who wishes to take my spot has my consent.
> 
> I'm not totally going to be out of the action though, I look forward to facing all of you in about a month and trying to earn your badges.


awww, sorrry to see that you have to drop out


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 14, 2010)

what leader are you rob? i can temporarily fill in for you.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone know how i can get WiFi from a WPA-PSK (i think thats what it is) point? It doesnt show up on the main scan (you know if you scan for it). And I've tried putting the name in and password (to which it said it was wrong..
My DSi's browser will connect to it but NONE of my games. Any help?


----------



## SockHead (Apr 14, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> what leader are you rob? i can temporarily fill in for you.


He was the Bug Leader


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 14, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how i can get WiFi from a WPA-PSK (i think thats what it is) point? It doesnt show up on the main scan (you know if you scan for it). And I've tried putting the name in and password (to which it said it was wrong..
> My DSi's browser will connect to it but NONE of my games. Any help?


Just change your router to WEP.  Nintendo dicks connection always has silly troubles like this.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

Could you put by all the gym leader's name who is ready to battle and who isn't?
Just make it easier when deciding who to battle.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 15, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Could you put by all the gym leader's name who is ready to battle and who isn't?
> Just make it easier when deciding who to battle.


Niko hasn't updated yet, but there are five active Gym Leaders.

Me (Normal)
Phil (Dragon)
Cornymikey (Flying)
Muffun (Ground)
AndyB (Fire)


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent y'all a battle request via PM


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2010)

With that I present Marcus with the Fireball badge.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that.  If I'm allowed to.


----------



## Phaze (Apr 15, 2010)

Yeah, this looks pretty cool. If only i could challenge you guys.


----------



## Phil (Apr 15, 2010)

I present Marcus with the Draco badge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Good game Marcus.
That re-match was awesome than our first battle.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> I present Marcus with the Draco badge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Phil c:

Yeah, the bad luck I had in the first match was a joke, but you did well to make sure you punished me for it!


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give my consent for you to do so, so hopefully Neeko will allow it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okey dokey. I'll use my team of untrained bug pok


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 15, 2010)

Espeon doesn't learn Morning Sun until level 71.

*Faints*


----------



## muffun (Apr 15, 2010)

Just had a battle with Marcus. Not giving away any badges yet.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

So I guess, does anyone want to battle the temporary Bug Gym Leader?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Just had a battle with Marcus. Not giving away any badges yet.


Until I re-match you in 2minutes ...maybe this time my Draco Meteor might not miss and maybe, just maybe Hypnosis won't miss 3 times and perhaps you won't get a critical hit on my Meganium that ends with killing it up a Not Very Effective move xD


----------



## muffun (Apr 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I guess, does anyone want to battle the temporary Bug Gym Leader?


I'll battle you after I battle Marcus for a second time....


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I guess, does anyone want to battle the temporary Bug Gym Leader?


I think I may have been able to get my wifi working (Which consisted of teaching myself how to use ports on firewalls), so, if it works, I'll have a shot.

It worked when I tested it with my brother's DS connecting to mine, anyway.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

Aight, so when you guys are ready, pm me.


----------



## muffun (Apr 15, 2010)

Just had my rematch against Marcus, still not giving away any badges yet.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

If it's true that Megamant has pulled out of Ghost Gym, I'd love to take his place.

Can I get confirmation that he has?


----------



## Phil (Apr 15, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Alright well... I might not be able to participate in the league...
> My Wifi Adapter won't work, I might have to buy a new one before I can do anything...


According to this he might have


----------



## Marcus (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok well I'll need NikoKing's word before I get my team ready.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 15, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, my linksys router was set to WPA by defualt. I changed it to WEP-128. PM me if you need help.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 15, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2010)

Gawsh guys, doesn't anyone have Ice type Pokemon anymore?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2010)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Gawsh guys, doesn't anyone have Ice type Pokemon anymore?


Just checking... you do know your Garchomp is an uber and now not allowed in this anymore?


----------



## Fontana (Apr 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Waluigi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I got rid of him.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 15, 2010)

For all of those challenging the bug gym, take it to me tomorrow and saturday.


----------



## John102 (Apr 15, 2010)

So wait, the only Gym leader that has their team set up is Muffun?

and will we have to use the same team for all the gym leaders? If not I'm fairly certain anyone can win....


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 15, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> So wait, the only Gym leader that has their team set up is Muffun?
> 
> and will we have to use the same team for all the gym leaders? If not I'm fairly certain anyone can win....


Andy, Muffun, Phil, Cornymikey and I are all ready.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 15, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided to update it, sorry  .


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 16, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about me? Niko can you update the list and set me as the 16th gym leader (rock type)? I asked on page 9 or something.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 16, 2010)

Ok, sorry I never got to your request  .


----------



## Marcus (Apr 16, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> If it's true that Megamant has pulled out of Ghost Gym, I'd love to take his place.
> 
> Can I get confirmation that he has?


Never got a reply :/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm ready. But This is the only time I can battle today. Tomorrow, I'm free.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 16, 2010)

EDIT: Whoops, meant to make that a PM. Ignore this post please.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been thinking.. Can i be a challenger? I want to get as many badges as i can


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I've been thinking.. Can i be a challenger? I want to get as many badges as i can


Yea, I'm a leader and I challenge people too ;D


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fight me now.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 16, 2010)

How many more days do I have to get set up?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a leader? ;O


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i'm a challenger. I quit back-up : D.
Lets go.
FC?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 16, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4947-7401-6122


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm interested in being a gym leader. Question- are we allowed to just have one Pokemon?
lolwutbutsrslyiwannaknow nvm


----------



## Elliot (Apr 16, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added you, FC Is in sig. Name is Elliot.
Good luck!  I'll host.
Edit:
FC doesn't work. Oh noes. :c


----------



## SockHead (Apr 16, 2010)

Wait... I thought we were going to fight for the last spot, not just give it away to someone who requested first.


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Wait... I thought we were going to fight for the last spot, not just give it away to someone who requested first.


That's only if you want to be the same type as the person who wants to be a leader. But if you wanna be the Rock type leader, I'm sure you guys could battle it out.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 16, 2010)

@Waluigi: Yep.

On another note, I could finish my team in like 1 hour or so.  Anyone wanna challenge me by that time? > .


----------



## Fontana (Apr 16, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> @Waluigi: Yep.
> 
> On another note, I could finish my team in like 1 hour or so.  Anyone wanna challenge me by that time? > .


I should be able to battle you in about 2 hours if that's okay?


----------



## muffun (Apr 16, 2010)

@Niko: I'd be willing to battle you.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 16, 2010)

Give me like 5 more mins. and I'll be done.  I haven't had my gym badge yet, but I'll keep track of the people who win against me.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm going to have to drop out of this league.  I have too much currently going on for me to maintain and assemble a good fighting team.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 17, 2010)

What happened to the 7th and 8th gym leaders? If they dropped out, can i sign up for one of them?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 17, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> What happened to the 7th and 8th gym leaders? If they dropped out, can i sign up for one of them?


^
Me for electric? =3


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes, they did leave.   .


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

Darn, I can't challenge any gyms :C


----------



## Kanto (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey, i don't mind  to be a gym leader, i could probably make a team up of those types... whatever it it, pm me if ur intrested? thanks


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Darn, I can't challenge any gyms :C


Why not? D: .  My gym's open.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because all of my teams are EV trained D:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 17, 2010)

Are any gyms open?


----------



## muffun (Apr 17, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Are any gyms open?


I am.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 17, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna battle? =D


----------



## muffun (Apr 17, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure  PM me your FC.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 17, 2010)

Good game Muffun! If only I'd kept Victreebel alive, and set up Rain Dance so it'd be beneficial for Wailord.

Any other gym leaders up for a battle?


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd like to be the electric gym leader.

I'd prefer a confirmation before posting a team :C


----------



## Kandis (Apr 17, 2010)

can i be electric type gym leader? 

nvm


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Kandis said:
			
		

> can i be electric type gym leader?


DON'T YOU EVEN TRY TO IGNORE MY NINJA


----------



## Kandis (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Kandis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Kandis said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


forget it pal


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

I crave a battle.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

For you two who want to be leaders, it's a little late...

And I'll be taking challenges soon. (after I finish history)


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> For you two who want to be leaders, it's a little late...
> 
> And I'll be taking challenges soon. (after I finish history)


Electricity may be late, but will always strike a shocking attack!

I can get into the character :C


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

Kandis said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ignore him, he posts stupid crap like that all the time.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Kandis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>backseat mod

>tries to say i post crap


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> For you two who want to be leaders, it's a little late...
> 
> And I'll be taking challenges soon. (after I finish history)


I wanna see your shiny badge *-*


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>*Does post stupid crap*

>Trolls in almost every thread he posts in.


----------



## Professor Falken (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey.  Both of you.  *censored.3.0* off with that ">implying" crap.  Alright?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

After i lost to travis yesterday. I'm going to rematch him :3


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I crave a battle.


When I get Wifi, you best expect a Snorlax faceoff.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Professor Falken said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Greentext, you mean.

And at least I'm not the one who IS IMPLYING he knows everything around here.

(not you daubs)


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Professor Falken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said I knew everything, so stop pulling lies out of thin air, idiot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll show you the badge when you beat me, Travi.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I'll show you the badge when you beat me, Travi.


Alright, I'm almost done killing Elliot.


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't say it literally, you showed it in your post(s).
I'd look for more, but i cba'd.

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=8892005&t=7269640


Idiot, right?


----------



## Conor (Apr 17, 2010)

Now now calm it ;P


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>.< 
I have to say, you're are pretty good :]


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Double post or not:

How bad is my gym badge? ;D


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, this is never going to end.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll end soon. 
My PP is down to 1/5.'
RedBull killed all my pokemon >.<


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GG, I love you <3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Double post or not:
> 
> How bad is my gym badge? ;D


Cripes, you're not going to be a gym leader! Stuffit and stop spamming!


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Do you guys like my new badge?
It's Surge's but with some effects and pixely.

Al, I know.

I didn't read that whole gap between first post, so I didn't see if this was started yet.

Don't get your panties in a twist >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

Pizza Survivor said:
			
		

> Do you guys like my new badge?
> It's Surge's but with some effects and pixely.
> 
> Al, I know.
> ...


Who tis this that you would know my name! He/She's a witch! BURN HIM/HER!


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Pizza Survivor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you not know me my love :[

I'll PM you


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

TAKING CHALLENGES!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TAKING CHALLENGES!


Fight me.
What type are you?
Bug right? And FC?


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TAKING CHALLENGES!


I'll do a semi formal challenge (since I haven't quite got my formal team together yet...)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. But I forbid Ice Types.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you. xD
FC?Mine is.
0346-1810-1278
my name is Elliot.
Got your FC, sorry. See you there and good luck!


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll fight BB after you, Elliot.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the plaza.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

I have something to add.

Gym leaders/e4 members in the game are allowed to have 2 pokemon that are not their main type. EX Gengar on a Psychic team; Does this apply here?
_________________________________________________________________
Also, are we allowed to have half types?
EX Geodude - Ground/Rock on a Ground team
_________________________________________________________________

I'd also like to be the Fighting type gym.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ydZq1NjDrw0

YouLittleElly - I would like to award you with the Bug Badge!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ydZq1NjDrw0
> 
> YouLittleElly - I would like to award you with the Bug Badge!


Oh yay : D
I would like to thank my mom for buying me this game.

Anyways, thats some awesome pokemon you got Al : D


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ydZq1NjDrw0
> 
> YouLittleElly - I would like to award you with the Bug Badge!


=O I like the badge.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't raised all of them yet. Most I got recently and have been working frivolously to train them. The combee sucks, but my shedninja would have owned slowbro.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to battle, BB?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My slowpoke had Blizzard + Hail you know `-` : D
Any other gym leaders want to battle? : D


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> I have something to add.
> 
> Gym leaders/e4 members in the game are allowed to have 2 pokemon that are not their main type. EX Gengar on a Psychic team; Does this apply here?
> _________________________________________________________________
> ...


I guess since nobody answered my question, I will ask once again. 

*sigh*


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer to #1. Only 1 pokemon.
Answer to #2. Half types are allowed.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 

I have my team, but I need one more....


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So can I have a psychic on my bug team?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/ydZq1NjDrw0

Muffun - I would like to award you with the Bug Badge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*coughstupidaerodactylcough*


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so, You guys have to ask Niko. I saw many pages back you could have one, but not sure if it still continues.


----------



## muffun (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/v/ydZq1NjDrw0
> 
> Muffun - I would like to award you with the Bug Badge!
> 
> ...


*coughsexyaerodactylcough*

Thanks, good game!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Until I hear the word no from niko, I'm keeping a psychic in mine.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 17, 2010)

And does anyone want to challenge me? Heartfout's internet is messed up I think. If I don't get a response soon, I have to shut down.


----------



## Heartfout (Apr 17, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> And does anyone want to challenge me? Heartfout's internet is messed up I think. If I don't get a response soon, I have to shut down.


I'm not sure what's going on now, since the error messages are still saying it's the firewall, yet I've opened all thne required ports on all the network firewalls.

Oh well. Bed time.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

TAKING ON CHALLENGERS.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 17, 2010)

I award Muffun with the Tri Badge


----------



## muffun (Apr 17, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I award Muffun with the Tri Badge


Thanks.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 17, 2010)

Any gym leaders available at the moment? I want to battle them :3


----------



## m12 (Apr 17, 2010)

If there aren't any leader requests for a Ghost type leader, I would be happy to be one.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm stepping down as a leader, I don't really have the time as of now. Plus my DS hates my internet right now.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

I need to battle a gym leader, if any of them are online.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Finally back from my ban.

I'll open my gym up soon, need to find a new charger for my DS.
also, if anyone is kind enough to design a water badge for me I'd really appreciate it. Furthermore, I am also looking for a backup leader to take my place during periods of time I will be gone.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Finally back from my ban.
> 
> I'll open my gym up soon, need to find a new charger for my DS.
> also, if anyone is kind enough to design a water badge for me I'd really appreciate it. Furthermore, I am also looking for a backup leader to take my place during periods of time I will be gone.


I'll challenge you when your ready =3


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll still be a little while, I have to go out and buy a new charger. I still use the first DS, so it shouldn't be very long for me to find one, but make sure to remind me after I post about buying it.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll ask again <_<

Can i be a gym leader? Preferably a Water/Dark/Psychic/Fire? o3o


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 18, 2010)

Ummmmm, can I be a challenger insted, I want to have all the badges.


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Ummmmm, can I be a challenger insted, I want to have all the badges.


Gym Leaders can still challenge others for badges.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone have a honchkrow/murkrow? I might want to replace a pokemon in my team with it.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Finally back from my ban.
> 
> I'll open my gym up soon, need to find a new charger for my DS.
> also, if anyone is kind enough to design a water badge for me I'd really appreciate it. Furthermore, I am also looking for a backup leader to take my place during periods of time I will be gone.









Here's a badge I glued together ;0


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Anyone have a honchkrow/murkrow? I might want to replace a pokemon in my team with it.


I think I have one, lemme check. And are there any gym leaders who are willing to battle? : )


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am if you want a rematch.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll battle you =) You want to battle now, or later?


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can now but anytime you're ready is fine.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 18, 2010)

Any gym leader available for battle?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll go online now.


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Any gym leader available for battle?


I will be after Davis.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. Can you PM me when you're ready?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm available for battle.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I'm available for battle.


I'll battle you.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, it's 4941-7401-6122


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1033 - 3599 - 5165

I'll go online now.

EDIT: GG Travis, that Blissey is beast. I need to make some modifications to my team.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GG, 2nd time out of 6 that I successfully made Boomer go boom~


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...Yeah, I remember our first battle XD

I'll take on challengers later today. Not home at the moment ;-;


----------



## Hiro (Apr 18, 2010)

Good match Muffun ;D

Except that i forgot that i wasn't allowed to use Ho-Oh xD


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

When i get to my grandparents i'll challenge, just wanna know if my team (check my card in spoiler) is legal


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that's why I whooped you the second time.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> When i get to my grandparents i'll challenge, just wanna know if my team (check my card in spoiler) is legal


>Mewtwo
>Latios

Not legal.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If latios goes im not challenging ;3;.... 
<small>

<small><small><small><small><small>Thats my favorate Pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Good match Muffun ;D
> 
> Except that i forgot that i wasn't allowed to use Ho-Oh xD


That's okay though, Sebastian took it down in two hits


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2010)

If anyone wants to challenge me feel free to pm me.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool beens. Ask for anything you want. I will most likely have it, unless its event pokemon.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone wanna challenge me? (flying gym)


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 18, 2010)

I will, I need cheering up.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I will, I need cheering up.


k. You better not rape me with pokemon SET to take care of flying type.

Wait, do i need to battle your HG/SS? I'm using platinum.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

awww, you went inactive just after i checked this. owell


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm still here. My fc is 3610 3521 2303.

It took you ten minutes to reply so I was checking other stuff.


----------



## John102 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok, so I've decided that I'm going to go through all the gyms with one team....I don't think it'll be fair if I do something like all ground types against an electric type gym...


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 18, 2010)

Found my gym badge:


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone up for a battle.
gym battle, friendly battle anything is good


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> Anyone up for a battle.
> gym battle, friendly battle anything is good


Meeeeeeee

Muffun PM's


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

brb silver ololol


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. =]

I shall call it.. the Flood Badge!


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2010)

I present muffun with the Draco badge


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2010)

Just to let you guys know I am now the Ghost Gym Leader. 4/6 Pok


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just to let you guys know I am now the Ghost Gym Leader. 4/6 Pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Just to let you guys know I am now the Ghost Gym Leader. 4/6 Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Just to let you guys know I am now the Ghost Gym Leader. 4/6 Pok


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Just battled Travis, GG!

I'm surprised one of my strategies has proven so well in every battle.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 18, 2010)

umm... id like to be the electric gym leader gym leader:
Team:
Lanturn
Raichu
Luxray
Ampharos

and as my main
Magnezone

i might take one out for electrode


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 18 2010, 06:10:10 PM]umm... id like to be the electric gym leader gym leader:
> Team:
> Lanturn
> Raichu
> ...


OMG YOUR BACK 8D


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

I think Electric's taken already.

Actually, I think all Gym Leader Spots are taken.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> I think Electric's taken already.
> 
> Actually, I think all Gym Leader Spots are taken.


Looks like there are two spots left, and Elct isn't listed.

But I could be wrong?


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk, I remember Sockhead wanting to be an Electric Gym leader a few pages back.


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CHALLENGE YOU AGAIN D:<


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


._.

Er, okay.

You could've just PM'd me. :U


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mmm who are you ? name change?
@muffun:kk i guess i wont be a gym leader if it was already taken. i just saw a fun opportunity on the first post, since nobody said they'd be electric


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 18, 2010)

anyone want to challenge me? I'd like to challenge muffun too because he's beating everyone. I'm flying type, so i might have the advantage. Then again, you have damn stone edge on probably every pokemon.


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok I should be done by tommorow with my team. does that sound good?


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

Any gym leaders open now?
Edit:
Arg never mind. I'm bored at the moment


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2010)

Just going to let you guys know that I'm the "special" gym leader. You can only challenge me on Pokemon Battle Revolution since my DS's Wi-Fi isn't working. If you don't have PBR, feel free to challenge my new backup, whoever it may be, for the same badge. Otherwise, challenge me anytime


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Just going to let you guys know that I'm the "special" gym leader. You can only challenge me on Pokemon Battle Revolution since my DS's Wi-Fi isn't working. If you don't have PBR, feel free to challenge Elly for the same badge. Feel free to challenge me anytime


Jaamiiii. I'm not a back-up anymore xD.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, looks like I'm not keeping up xD In that case, challenge my new upcoming back-up for the same badge!


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone want to challenge me? I'd like to challenge muffun too because he's beating everyone. I'm flying type, so i might have the advantage. Then again, you have damn stone edge on probably every pokemon.


I'll challenge you ;0


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure let me fight Elly first and update my team a bit :3


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What.
I was talking to Mikey.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 18, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Sorry, I saw "corn" on the qoute thing xDD


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 18, 2010)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's k.


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone want to challenge me? I'd like to challenge muffun too because he's beating everyone. I'm flying type, so i might have the advantage. Then again, you have damn stone edge on probably every pokemon.


Lol only on one.

But sure.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

Wait must it be HG/SS or CAN it be PBR? 'Cuz i could be a gym leader for PBR


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm taking challenges if anyone wants to battle :O


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm looking for a gym leader to challenge.


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a gym leader to challenge.


i'm taking challenges if you want to battle


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

I present SilverStormS with the Draco badge


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Any gym leaders open now? Pretty bored ..


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Any gym leaders open now? Pretty bored ..


I'm taking challengers Elly ;D


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god, your dragon. But okay, Good luck. FC In signature.


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah :O
Good luck. FC on sig


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Any gym leaders open now? Pretty bored ..


I am, PM me if and when you wanna battle. :]


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

Heyyyyyy, I'll take up the Fighting type gym leader if ya want.


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2010)

Good game Elly


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

I hate that slowking has terrible speed. xD
Anyways GG Phil. : D Love the pokemon(they're cheap <_>)
Muffun its your turn.


----------



## Silverstorms (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I hate that slowking has terrible speed. xD
> Anyways GG Phil. : D Love the pokemon(they're cheap <_>)
> Muffun its your turn.


You're doing it wrong!

Slowbro all the way!


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr.

Hmmm, Muffun has 15 wins, and 2 loses. Ohshi-


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)

renmuN said:
			
		

> Heyyyyyy, I'll take up the Fighting type gym leader if ya want.


Rorato's already got that covered, but he's still training his team.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> renmuN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FML, I can see why, you have 15 wins. Plus my pokemon mind is gone. <_<
Goddamnit Your spells..
I seriously need to get better pokemon.
Didn't even beat one single pokemon of his(I'm a loser :c)


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, well, you could say I'm a good battler! 

Also, did you disconnect? Or was that an accident? :/


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

renmuN said:
			
		

> Heyyyyyy, I'll take up the Fighting type gym leader if ya want.


I already am the Fighting type gym. I should be ready to battle in about 20-30 minutes.

WHOA! I HAVE THE STATE WIDE TEST TOMORROW! :O


----------



## Elliot (Apr 19, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno. The blue thingy happened to me too. : O And i was 3 bars. But since thats gone, you win, i wouldn't beat your tyranitar <_>


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, I'm literally six inches away from the router. @-@


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Taking challengers soon!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

And I'd like my own gym soon! Since so many have stepped down and I hate bug types to death. >.<


----------



## Marcus (Apr 19, 2010)

Going to be chaining a Pok


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 19, 2010)

wait- rawburt stepped down?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 19, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> And I'd like my own gym soon! Since so many have stepped down and I hate bug types to death. >.<


Electric type is still open.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 19, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... I don't have a specific type. I would go with it. I have non-electric that know electric moves too, so it works.


----------



## PaJami (Apr 19, 2010)

Anybody want to challenge me on PBR?


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 19, 2010)

so niko can i be the electric gym leader


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 19, 2010)

anyone wanna challenge me while i do my hw?


----------



## muffun (Apr 19, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone wanna challenge me while i do my hw?


Me!

Haha, I'm doing my hw right now too.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Wait must it be HG/SS or CAN it be PBR? 'Cuz i could be a gym leader for PBR


*cough*


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 19, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can just be PBR, but you should have a back-up gym leader for the DS version.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niko, why aren't you replying?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, after a couple days, my team is finally ready. Sorry about the delay.

Yesterday, when I said it would be 30 minutes, that took about an hour. And then I went to go do my homework, but ended up asleep in the recliner with my DSi in hand until 6, then I saved the game and went to bed.
__________________________________________________________________

But anyway, I'm taking challengers, but in 8 hours. I got school. 

<small>State-wide testing today. Sounds like fun. >_<</small>


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, my gym is open, and I'm ready for challengers.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it can be for PBR i'll do a Gym leader for it, I'll be a Poison one:

Crobat
Swalot
(Weird scorpian thingy)
Toxicroak
Muk
Weezing..

Allowed or not?


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The weird Scorpion thing is what is known as a Drapion.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. Waiting for Phil to get on

Good Luck.

@Sanji

I would suggest using a Gengar. It's part poison, and really good.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niko is Poison type.

In fact, that reminds me, we need to have our rematch. :l

/coughs


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot about Gengar :s

Kk Im using that instead of....

Muk


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, do not get rid of Muk! It's a tank, a very useful one.
Use it to use Toxic and Sludge Armour(I think it's called) and set up or something like that. Get rid of Drapion, it's really not great.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for reading my post. ._.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

my connection died. gotta redo fight with phil.

Phil is a cheater. He's using a shiny charizard in a Cherish Ball.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> my connection died. gotta redo fight with phil.


Mind if I battle you afterwards?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shure.


----------



## Phil (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> my connection died. gotta redo fight with phil.
> 
> Phil is a cheater. He's using a shiny charizard in a Cherish Ball.


Yeah, your wifi died on your last pokemon -strange- 
Read the rules before calling me a cheater


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was in my room. My connection isn't the greatest in there.

It's usually 1-2 bars.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Thanks for reading my post. ._.


I saw it dude. And Niko wont have missed it either.

Just for those that did miss the post, he's a reminder:



			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Niko is Poison type.
> 
> In fact, that reminds me, we need to have our rematch. :l
> 
> /coughs


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

hey guys whats the fastest non glitch/hack way to get pokemon to lv 100


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see it, im just thinking of a new type which hasnt been taken....

DITTO GYM!!! >D

Pok


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

sanji only gym thats open is fighting


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey i would be willing too fight any one of you guys if you want sorry if im not posting this right

Also i will need too go back down and get my ds too battle so if anyone accepts you can prepare .


----------



## AndyB (Apr 20, 2010)

No Sanji, and anyway it's up to Niko to decide who gets what.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 20 2010, 04:18:11 PM]sanji only gym thats open is fighting


Reading the OP is helpful, you know.

All members with [x] by their name are available to battle.

Including me.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he means as a spot for a leader to take.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i thought the challenge already started.just 2 slots were missing, which are fighting & electric. but now i see that gym leaders are still being decided and no badges are being awarded. my bad

nvm- the only 2 gyms that arnt occupied are electric & fighting something else (i wanna be electric >.>)


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 20 2010, 04:23:06 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fighting type.

@Muffun

I'm ready to battle.


----------



## Phil (Apr 20, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 20 2010, 04:23:06 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Badges are being awarded for those challengers that beat a gym leader.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh k. i guess niko just needs to edit the OP.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait.

Phil, shouldn't I get your badge then? lol


----------



## Phil (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Wait.
> 
> Phil, shouldn't I get your badge then? lol


Nope, I challenged you 
Challenge me for the badge :O


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Phil said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shewt.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

how can i check which pokemon re taken? is magnezone taken
? if so,  gotta find a new main pokemon for my gym


----------



## Phil (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Phil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, well i'm up for any battles friendly, or gym battles just send me a pm.


----------



## Phil (Apr 20, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 20 2010, 04:34:16 PM]how can i check which pokemon re taken? is magnezone taken
> ? if so,  gotta find a new main pokemon for my gym


There isn't anything that states you can't use a pokemon thats taken by someone else.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, I might as well give up. Muffun's team is all half psychic.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Well, I might as well give up. Muffun's team is all half psychic.


so his whole team is claydol?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Here muffun. Take it. Take it now.







<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>By the way, you can't have more than one of a pokemon that is a different type that your main type.</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>

:O 

I shut my game off before I left the battle, and I still have no losses on it.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Apr 20 2010, 04:48:56 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahaha, no. =p

GG Rorato, don't think I've battled a Hariyama before, so thanks, I guess!


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Here muffun. Take it. Take it now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually you can have up to three.

And you don't have to use your gym team to battle others, only if they want to battle you.

Thanks though!


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. 

@Palad][n

No, just about every hoenn pokemon that's half psychic.
__________________________________________________________________________

The only reason my tank fainted was because of attract.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 20, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


up to 3?
that means, out of a normal team of 5, 3/5ths would not be your main type. the majority of the gym would not be your gym type, making your gym a different type gym in entirety


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 20, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rorato and Paladin's right.


----------



## muffun (Apr 20, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True but I asked Niko a few pages back if you could use Pokemon similar to your type. 

Muffedit: page 7, middle of the page. ;D

Like Karen, who is a Dark Type trainer, uses Gengar. 

I'm not using Grumpig and Mantine on
my Gym team, though. Those were just for battling you.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 20, 2010)

anyone challenge me?


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 20, 2010)

o_o

Thats it. I'm so challenging someone.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 20, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> anyone challenge me?


I will challenge you!

or anyone else!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

So I guess I'm stuck with bugs... >.>


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I guess I'm stuck with bugs... >.>


At least you are a Gym Leader. >_>


----------



## AndyB (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I guess I'm stuck with bugs... >.>


You don't have to be a leader now though, do you?

@Tye, shut up whinging. *Smacks with newspaper*


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So I guess I'm stuck with bugs... >.>


Granted, most Bugs suck, but there are a few really awesome ones, it shouldn't be too hard for you to come up with a solid team.


----------



## Elliot (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Bug_(type)

There's a site where you can see all the Half and Pure bug types.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 21, 2010)

I have an idea for other members to become gym leaders.

Two-tone leaders. EX 3 Electric Pokemon, 3 Ice Pokemon.

The rules would be that you HAD to have 3 pokemon of a type.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_He_ shouldn't be whining, since _he_ can actually _be_ a Gym Leader and challenge others, and already _is_ one. >_>

I'd gladly take over as a Bug-Type Gym Leader, if I was allowed to. >_> But let's not start that argument again. =p


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, someone challenge me now. I am going AFK in 10 min
and someone give me a murkrow naooooooo!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

I still reserve a spot in the E4. I'll gladly give Tye my spot if that comes up.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You make it sound personal, if you were to stop EV Training then you could certainly be a Gym Leader, since you seem to refuse though it's not going to happen.

And you are aware you can face off Gym Leaders with EV trained Pokemon right?

EDIT: BB, I'll take the Bug Gym Leadership back if you don't want it, I'll get Wifi soon enough.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes exactly.
You only have a specific gym team, any casual matches you can use any pokemon you like, EV trained or not. 
also, I'm STILL looking for a co-leader for my water gym if anyone is interested.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

ugh battle me prease


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bug gym has pretty good pokemon
you have scyther, scizor, forretress, heracross


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll stick with the Bugs for now. I'm gonna try and catch me a pineco or foretress.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not going to waste my time training non-EV trained Pok


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Scizor is pretty good, although I actually prefer Scyther myself. Hope you get your Scizor soon. ;D


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm going to step down from Steel Gym leader.


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone wanna battle?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

Tye, problem with using only legendaries is that it's cheap. It's like only using Master Balls to catch every single pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye, problem with using only legendaries is that it's cheap. It's like only using Master Balls to catch every single pok


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Tye, problem with using only legendaries is that it's cheap. It's like only using Master Balls to catch every single pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, alright.

FREE BADGES, GET YOUR FREE TRI-BADGE OVER HERE.


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 21, 2010)

haha trav. still working on gettiing a team assembled...


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 21, 2010)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 21, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> NikoKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it seriously feels like people who EV train can't join in on the fun.  I'm still deciding on this rule (ignore the fact I was probably going to keep it there 100%).  EV training does seem unfair to the gym leaders, but if I make the rule saying no EV pokemon allowed then it will be unfair to those who EV train their Pokemon as well.  Like I said I'm not 100% sure anymore, and I'm starting to edge towards the "No EV trained" pokemon side since it's unfair to gym leaders who already have their teams set.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

NikoKing said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you should let the Gym Leaders have EV trained Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got a brilliant idea while I was out for a walk tonight... If the rules are changed to allow EV trained Pok


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just got a brilliant idea while I was out for a walk tonight... If the rules are changed to allow EV trained Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just got a brilliant idea while I was out for a walk tonight... If the rules are changed to allow EV trained Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I just got a brilliant idea while I was out for a walk tonight... If the rules are changed to allow EV trained Pok


----------



## Palad][n (Apr 21, 2010)

here was my idea from the beginning: have the main pokemon of the gym ev trained (best for last type of thing) the rest, dont touch em

btw
@tye: i was gonna be electric  
aw well...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 22, 2010)

Then i will never win if the gym has EV trained pokemon :c i don't know how to EV train at all.


----------



## random guy (Apr 22, 2010)

If we are using EV trained pokemon I have to start my team all over again now that they have random EV's.


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 22, 2010)

Do someone want to be rock gym leader until my dad fix the internet?


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 22, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Then i will never win if the gym has EV trained pokemon :c i don't know how to EV train at all.


Don't worry Elly~
I give away my badges now.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 22, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Then i will never win if the gym has EV trained pokemon :c i don't know how to EV train at all.


You have the advantage of being able to use a team full of Pok


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2010)

Wait, wut?

Since when did anyone say Gym Leaders were gonna EV train Pokemon? I thought it was just the way it was before now. =/


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

That's just unfair. We've had a challenge with EV Trained pok


----------



## easpa (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd like to challenge a gym leader with PBR.


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 22, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 22, 2010)

Travis. Can I has one?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 23, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 23, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Travis. Can I has one?


----------



## PaJami (Apr 25, 2010)

Alright here's the deal. If you specifically schedule a battle with me *no random challenges* then I can battle you on the DS. Otherwise, I'm still on PBR anytime.


----------



## NikoKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I just got a brilliant idea while I was out for a walk tonight... If the rules are changed to allow EV trained Pok


----------



## Gnome (Apr 25, 2010)

can you put me back as steel leader?


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 28, 2010)

dead thread.
anyone wanna challenge me?


----------



## cornymikey (May 1, 2010)

anyone battle?


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (May 3, 2010)

Can I be Electric type leader? The two spaces haven't been filled yet, so I assume the position is still open.


----------



## SodaDog (May 3, 2010)

i shall be the seventh Gym Leader! Using Mixed Types.


----------



## Elliot (May 3, 2010)

ToontownLeroy said:
			
		

> i shall be the seventh Gym Leader! Using Mixed Types.


Sorry to disappoint ya, but you are only allowed 1 Type that isn't related and the rest must be the same type. =D


----------



## Fillfall (May 3, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> Can I be Electric type leader? The two spaces haven't been filled yet, so I assume the position is still open.


You can be rock leader until I fix the internet.


----------



## easpa (May 8, 2010)

Hey, would anyone with PBR like to battle?


----------



## cornymikey (May 8, 2010)

anyone want to pokemonn battle?


----------



## Fillfall (May 26, 2010)

Fixed my internet. Preparing my team.


----------

